# Riding Coach on Amtrak



## kenbyrddogg

I was thinking of a trip to Washington DC on Coach from Chicago. Amtrak has some great coach prices but I need advice on what you can do on a 24 hr trip on Amtrak with no roomette or bedroom? Also, are the prices in the Diner and Snack Cars reasonable? What about bathroom facilities? Are they crowded? What about sleeping in coach? Is it hard? Are people up with their cell phones or whatnot?


----------



## TinCan782

Can't comment on riding in coach but, this page...

https://www.amtrak.com/onboard-the-train-meals-dining

...will lead you to info about dining on the train including menus and prices.

It is not uncommon for people to bring some food with them for the trip.


----------



## KmH

I've ridden in coach overnight on the California Zephyr 3 times now.

I'm only in coach for about 12 hours overnight.

The Capitol Limited is scheduled to do CHI to WAS in just 19 hours.

My experiences in coach have been good enough that next month I'll spend 2 nights in coach, 1 night in a sleeper, and then 2 more nights in coach on a 5 night train trip in a big loop Chicago - LA - San Antonio - St. Louis - Chicago. 4 trains.

The Capitol Limited uses Bi-level Superliner cars.

Each Superliner coach car has 5 restrooms on the lower level.

One of the 5 is spacious enough for people in a wheel chair.

One has 2 sinks and a toilet with a door and is known as the Ladies Lounge.

One is a restroom/changing room.

The Capitol Limited also has a Sightseer Lounge (SSL) car between the coach cars and dining car.

The upper level has big windows and lots of seats. The lower level has tables and the Café.

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/5b/Amtrak_Superliner_II_Sightseer_Lounge_Car_-_Coast_Starlight.JPG

Coach seats recline a fair amount and have a lower portion that we can swing up to support our legs. Plus there is a foot rest attached to the seat in front of you.

Superliner coach seats have a 50" pitch, way more legroom than the 32" average seat pitch airplanes provide.

Many people have little trouble sleeping. It's a good idea to have a travel pillow and blanket with you.

Some of those that do have trouble sleeping go and sleep in the SSL car, either on one of the 3 seat.angled, couches or on the floor between the seats and the outer wall.

If I stay at my seat to sleep I sleep fitfully but am sufficiently rested the next day regardless.

Many of the people in the SSL car start conversations with fellow travelers they have met for the first time.

There is more comradery on a train than there is on airplanes.


----------



## ehbowen

kenbyrddogg said:


> I was thinking of a trip to Washington DC on Coach from Chicago. Amtrak has some great coach prices but I need advice on what you can do on a 24 hr trip on Amtrak with no roomette or bedroom? Also, are the prices in the Diner and Snack Cars reasonable? What about bathroom facilities? Are they crowded? What about sleeping in coach? Is it hard? Are people up with their cell phones or whatnot?


If you can sleep in a reclining chair, you can probably sleep pretty well in a long-distance Amtrak coach. The recline isn't lay-flat, but it's pretty generous...about 45 degrees...and there is a leg rest which pops up from under the seat that you can put your feet up on as you rest. As KmH said, seat pitch is as generous as you could ask for anything less than a true lay-flat seat/berth. But if you need that, there's always the sleepers.

I can't sleep in a reclining chair, and since I'm at a point in life where I can usually afford a sleeper I normally do. Still, I would consider coach for one night if the price was right (and the sleeper price was _wrong!_)

The worst thing about Amtrak coach is that there is no center armrest. The seat width is generous enough for anyone not morbidly obese (I used to be 275 lbs and found it quite comfortable), but you may end up next to a stranger without any substantial separation.

What can you do? During the daytime, _look out the window!_ This may be the first time in a long time you've had a chance to look at rural and small-town America up close without having to concentrate on lane markers and road signs. I often bring books (both paper and electronic), but seldom get much reading done as the ever-changing vista out the big picture windows is so endlessly fascinating.

At night I read, listen to music, or watch a movie (saved from my library before the trip) on my laptop or BlackBerry. Music is also good during the day; a suitable accompaniment goes well with the scenery. Power outlets have been added to all of the long-distance coaches and most of the lounge cars, unless I miss my guess completely, so staying fully charged is no longer an issue. Cell reception may be problematic outside of the big cities, but many Amtrak lines run within sight of major highways where there is usually cell and sometimes data coverage. [Don't count on this, though!]

I've never had difficulty finding a restroom when I needed it, although some attendants are less than diligent about keeping them clean. The prices in the dining car are high compared to your local Chili's, but a sit-down meal on a moving train with scenery passing by outside and dinner companions you may never meet again is a not-to-be-missed experience. I'm not saying you need to take _every_ meal in the diner (although I usually do!), but do make an effort to have at least one breakfast or dinner in the dining car. (Amtrak lunches are usually forgettable....)


----------



## BCL

Once it gets late, the lights are dimmed.

Occasionally someone is terribly rude while others are sleeping. I remember someone came to talk to someone he met in the lounge. It was for about 20 minutes starting around 10 PM, and it was pretty obvious that the majority of the passengers in our coach car were trying to sleep. I probably should have told to just shut their trap and take it back to the lounge if they wanted to talk.


----------



## Everydaymatters

Several years ago I traveled from CHI to WAS every six months in coach. At first it was difficult to sleep and I was able to only nap off and on. However, as I became more familiar with the trip, I slept pretty well. As KmH stated, there is more comradery in coach than there is in sleepers. I still keep in touch with some of the amazing people I met in coach.

The food can be pricey. You can take your own food with you, but I always tried to pack light and usually used the cafe.


----------



## Lonestar648

On the CL Chicago to Washington the Dining Car will only serve Dinner and breakfast the next morning. Bbreafast is the most popular and the more reasonably priced. I always hit the Diner by 7 so there is no long waiting list. Another suggestion is covering for your eyes to block out an annoying light, also, noise cancelling earphones are great. Close your eyes, light is blocked, relax listen to music, outside noise is cancelled. I set the album to repeat or set up a long list of songs so am not awakened because the music stopped. The ACis cold at night, so a blanket or cover. A neck pillow really helps. Now if you have leg issues like me, then I wear compression hunting long underwear for blood flow and to reduce aching in my legs from being still and the cold. It is beautiful in the mornings from Connelville on, along a small river full of rapids, winding through the Alleghenies mountains.

Have a great time.


----------



## KmH

Breakfast
Scrambled eggs, roasted O’Brien potatoes or grits, whole wheat biscuit or a croissant $7.50
Add a side of Pork Sausage – 2 Patties for $3.50
Coffee or juice - $2.00

$13 for breakfast, + tip - call it $15.

Lunch - eat what you brought.
For my trip next month I'll be packing a small hard salami, a 1 lb block of hard cheese, 2 small cans of tuna (Albacore), trail mix, homemade popcorn, homemade sourdough bread, and some pre-packaged pudding.
I'll have a small soft-sided cooler with 5 cans of beer in it for an afternoon thirst quencher. I'll get a couple of plastic cups of ice daily from the Café (or the dining car).
I'm also taking some Grand Marnier for after dinner, and some Jack Daniels to help me get to sleep later.
Being able to get flambéd Crépes Suzette in the dining car would be nice.

Dinner

A salad - $3.00
Hot Dog, or mac & cheese, with vegetable medley (may ask to sub rice instead of veggies) and a roll - $7
Ice tea, coffee, milk, or juice $2.

$12 for dinner, + tip - call it $15


----------



## Ken Byrddogg

KmH said:


> Breakfast
> 
> Scrambled eggs, roasted O’Brien potatoes or grits, whole wheat biscuit or a croissant $7.50
> 
> Add a side of Pork Sausage – 2 Patties for $3.50
> 
> Coffee or juice - $2.00
> 
> $13 for breakfast, + tip - call it $15.
> 
> Lunch - eat what you brought.
> 
> For my trip next month I'll be packing a small hard salami, a 1 lb block of hard cheese, 2 small cans of tuna (Albacore), trail mix, homemade popcorn, homemade sourdough bread, and some pre-packaged pudding.
> 
> I'll have a small soft-sided cooler with 5 cans of beer in it. I'll get a couple of plastic cups of ice daily from the Café (or the dining car).
> 
> I'm also taking some Grand Marnier for after dinner, and some Jack Daniels to help me get to sleep later.
> 
> Being able to get flambéd Crépes Suzette in the dining car would be nice.
> 
> Dinner - A salad - $3.00
> 
> Hot Dog, or mac & cheese, with vegetable medley (may ask to sub rice instead of veggies) and a roll - $7
> 
> Ice tea, coffee, milk, or juice $2.
> 
> $12 for dinner, + tip - call it $15


I like your menus!


----------



## seat38a

The coach cars do start smelling like BO the following day. Since your trip is just overnight it might not be such a problem, but I've walked through coach after just one night and it was unpleasant and by the second day, I wanted to throw up.


----------



## KmH

Your nose must be way more sensitive than mine.

Maybe our biases are just different.

Even when I have a sleeper berth I go through coach several times each day I'm on the train as I move through the train to shoot stills & video.

The coach cars smell the same to me on the 3rd day as they did on the first day.

I'm sure I'm not the only coach pax that maintains good hygiene while on the train.

Of course, the average LD train coach passenger only rides for about 400 miles so there is a fair amount of coach passenger turnover over each day.

On trains 5 & 6 (CZ) on day 2 there is a significant changeover of passengers, both sleeper & coach, in Denver.


----------



## seat38a

KmH said:


> Your nose must be way more sensitive than mine.
> 
> Maybe our biases are just different.
> 
> Even when I have a sleeper berth I go through coach several times each day I'm on the train as I move through the train to shoot stills & video.
> 
> The coach cars smell the same to me on the 3rd day as they did on the first day.
> 
> I'm sure I'm not the only coach pax that maintains good hygiene while on the train.
> 
> Of course, the average LD train coach passenger only rides for about 400 miles so there is a fair amount of coach passenger turnover over each day.
> 
> On trains 5 & 6 (CZ) on day 2 there is a significant changeover of passengers, both sleeper & coach, in Denver.


The average but not all and all it takes is one or two to really stink up the coach car or the SSL. The worst was on the EB having to walk from the Portland Sleeper to the dining car. Sunset wasn't any better.


----------



## the_traveler

I don't find it any more offensive or worse then taking a red eye flight. I doubt very many airline passengers take a shower and put on clean clothes to board an 11 pm flight after checking out of the hotel in the morning and a day of sightseeing. Most likely, that shower was taken and those clothes put on that morning.


----------



## Lonestar648

I suspect those that have an odor about them, whether on Amtrak or flying coach, will smell that way at home. Personal hygiene is not one of their priorities. Flying I have sat next to someone who knocked you over with body odor, everyone pulled out something to breath through. The same can happen on the train. To me it is thei luck of the draw. I know many people carry large body wipes to clean themselves up in the changing room or bathroom when they change their under clothes.


----------



## Everydaymatters

I have had the same experience as Coach38A. It sure smells bad to me! KmH, you are taking 2 cans of tuna? That can add to the aroma.


----------



## Dave Van

I think coach riding depends on many factors. Your age and how you feel being close to the 'public'.

I rode coach often as it is cheap. But I had two trips in a row that had incidents that were bad enough to make me rethink. Both involved local police and some scary moments. I hope these type incidents are rare but I have decided due to my age and NOT wanting to deal with unusual incidents I just pay for a Roomette and can lock myself in!!!


----------



## KmH

Everydaymatters said:


> KmH, you are taking 2 cans of tuna? That can add to the aroma.


Yep. On 2 days I will be eating tuna on the train for a light lunch.

Are you intimating that a majority of people find the odor of canned tuna unpleasant, or even objectionable?


----------



## Lonestar648

Everyone brings and purchases all sorts of food, so the aromas are continuously changing which may or may not be a problem. My wife has the most sensitive nose plus so many odors make nauseous. She obviously avoids certain situations. She says I don't have a nose because I cannot smell things she can. So, If you have someone near you that has a problem, it may be that their sense of smell is bionic. Now my wife would apologize, she sees this as her problem, maybe going to the SSL, but like I said she will no longer put herself into those situations if she can help it.


----------



## blackpup

KmH said:


> Everydaymatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> KmH, you are taking 2 cans of tuna? That can add to the aroma.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. On 2 days I will be eating tuna on the train for a light lunch.
> 
> Are you intimating that a majority of people find the odor of canned tuna unpleasant, or even objectionable?
Click to expand...

better tuna than BO, BO to me is the worst smell every. I can smell BO a mile away. Good thing I have a sleeper for the LD trains. Coach for one let of the trip, but it's only 4ish hours.


----------



## caravanman

"I'll have a small soft-sided cooler with 5 cans of beer in it for an afternoon thirst quencher. I'll get a couple of plastic cups of ice daily from the Café (or the dining car).
I'm also taking some Grand Marnier for after dinner, and some Jack Daniels to help me get to sleep later."

Not quite the song "One Bourbon, One Scotch, one Beer", but still a fair consumption in a coach seat ?

We all get a little stale in coach on long distance rides, I know I spent a very long time in the hotel shower after my Emeryville to New York straight through all coach seat rides!

Ed.


----------



## KmH

Use disposable bathing wipes to freshen up if riding in coach overnight:

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Bath-Wipe-Comfort-Bath-Soft-Pack-Aloe-2-Pack/297220174


----------



## ehbowen

KmH said:


> Use disposable bathing wipes to freshen up if riding in coach overnight:
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Bath-Wipe-Comfort-Bath-Soft-Pack-Aloe-2-Pack/297220174


Just make sure there is room to dispose of the disposables properly...in my 37+ years of traveling Amtrak, rare it has been to find a coach attendant who considered emptying out the restroom trash bins en route to be part of his/her job description....


----------



## Everydaymatters

blackpup said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everydaymatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> KmH, you are taking 2 cans of tuna? That can add to the aroma.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. On 2 days I will be eating tuna on the train for a light lunch.
> 
> Are you intimating that a majority of people find the odor of canned tuna unpleasant, or even objectionable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> better tuna than BO, BO to me is the worst smell every. I can smell BO a mile away. Good thing I have a sleeper for the LD trains. Coach for one let of the trip, but it's only 4ish hours.
Click to expand...

Well, yes. Yes to both of the above. Tuna came up in another post somewhere on this forum and other people also had a problem with it. But on the bright side, tuna is better than BO.


----------



## KmH

Everydaymatters said:


> blackpup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KmH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everydaymatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> KmH, you are taking 2 cans of tuna? That can add to the aroma.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. On 2 days I will be eating tuna on the train for a light lunch.Are you intimating that a majority of people find the odor of canned tuna unpleasant, or even objectionable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> better tuna than BO, BO to me is the worst smell every. I can smell BO a mile away. Good thing I have a sleeper for the LD trains. Coach for one let of the trip, but it's only 4ish hours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, yes. Yes to both of the above. Tuna came up in another post somewhere on this forum and other people also had a problem with it. But on the bright side, tuna is better than BO.
Click to expand...

To me, "other people" in a sample as small as the membership of AU doesn't indicate a majority, and I would suggest that coach passengers are massively under represented here on AU further preventing a meaningful sampling.


----------



## LookingGlassTie

Riding coach isn't too bad. I've done it once so far (9 hours round trip on the Northeast Regional).

If I'm dong a single overnight trip, I'll do coach, but if it's for two or more nights, I'll get a roomette. The long-distance single-level trains have Amfleet II coaches, which have slightly more legroom than the Amfleet I's


----------



## Eric S

AmtrakBlue said:


> Everydaymatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you want to separate "classes" here on AU just like they're separated on the trains and on planes? *smh*
> 
> 
> 
> Having been a coach LD pax many times, yes, I think it is a good idea. Long distance coach is a lot different than riding the corridor trains. Maybe my opinion is based on having experienced more than just one or two LD coach trips.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do we have a forum dedicated to sleepers? To corridor (Amtrak) trains? To the Auto Train?
Click to expand...

And what if I ride coach on a long distance train that also fills a corridor role? For instance, the Texas Eagle between Chicago and St. Louis, or the Coast Starlight between Los Angeles and San Luis Obispo.


----------



## Lonestar648

There are many who ride both Coach and Sleepers, therefore can provide experiences for both classes plus the differences between the two from their travels. I think these are important and might be missed if there were two different forums.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

If anyone feels like it, I suppose they could start a thread in this forum and give it a thread title something like "Traveling Coach?": Amtrak FAQs & First-Time Rider Info


----------



## N Curry

Vicks is what we utilize in the hospital when smells such as common as rotting flesh, elimination, and other things. I have a sensitive nose and a fellow colleague of mine let me know this was what everyone was using.


----------



## dustyroad

I wish I could do coach for the price difference of the roomette.




But I need the peace and quiet of my roomette. And the car steward takes care of our car restroom, has coffee for us early in the a.m. and makes up our beds ( which I lay down flay on to sleep ). All of this and the priority meals times in the dinning car before coach passengers (included in the price ) makes a bedroom worth it. All of this is basted on my over 21/2 day long cross-country trips on rides.

I never smell anything bad in coach,I just see how uncomfortable passengers seem to be trying to sleep compared to me Just my opinion only.


----------



## ehbowen

I will tough out one night in coach. Longer than that and I look to break up the trip, either with a sleeper or a stopover in a motel.


----------



## jebr

The OP's question having been answered, this thread will be locked. Further discussion on Amtrak coach travel can currently be started in the main Amtrak forum.

Discussion about creating separate forums/sub-forums for different trains or classes of travel has been moved here.


----------

